# module de motricité



## pommedamour26 (3 Septembre 2022)

bonjour 

je souhaiterais aménager un coin avec quelques modules de motricité 
Est ce que des personnes en ont les enfants s'amusent ils bien avec?
En êtes vous satisfaite merci pour votre retour 

bonne journée à tous


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. Oui j'en ai. Achetés sur Majuscule. Je les ai depuis des années. Les enfants adorent. Et c'est un plan b à mettre en place facilement les jours de pluie par exemple mais pas que. Après, il faut la place pour les ranger entre deux utilisation et de la place au sol. J'ai 5 modules. Sympa aussi à faire en extérieur !


----------



## nounoucat1 (3 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour je n'avais pas l'espace chez nous pour les parcours de motricité. Toutefois mes accueillis étaient très sollicités au physique . 
Au Rpe le parcours d'éveil corporel était un grand succès garanti. Alors les coussins en différentes formes,tunnels pas toujours simple d'y passer de manière fluide un petit ou deux s'assoient au milieu hors de portée de main de l'adulte.coussins rond mous à picots, carrés de sol avec différents ressentis au niveau des pieds nus .il y a même moyen de fabriquer un parcours sensoriel en récup 
Super bonne idée pour les accueillis. Par contre les activités du rpe j'évite de trop les reproduire a la maison pour un plaisir différent dans chaque lieu 
Bon week end!


----------



## Arc en ciel (5 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, j’en ai à la maison et ils s’éclatent. Un très bon investissement.


----------



## Lili258 (9 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,pouvez-vous nous poster qques photos des coins de motricités pour avoir des idées svp merci.


----------



## nanny mcfee (9 Septembre 2022)

coucou, par manque de place, j'installe au fur et à mesure, pour ce qui est de la motricité, je créé moi même le parcours, petits marche pieds (10) que j'aligne en parcours, deux petites tables une ou il faut passé dessus,l'autre en dessous cerceaux ou on saute pieds joint (en fonction de l'âge) traçage en corde au sol pour l'équilibre ect ect...

en extérieur dans les parcs je créé aussi des parcours avec le mobilier du parc lol je les rentre dans un monde imaginaire et je m'inspire de dora l'exploratrice lol ils adorent!!


----------



## Arc en ciel (9 Septembre 2022)

Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------



## Merlu33 (9 Septembre 2022)

nous avons ici plusieurs sorte de motricité
la motricité fine, les bébés le fond déjà avec ce que nous avons à disposition.
pour les grand, si tu parles de ce qu ils font au RPE , j ai pas de tunnel, ni de gros ballon pour les rouler dessus etc , c est pour le RPE.
j ai des tapis épais  d éveil et détente avec extension ( wesco) pour les pirouettes et autre jeux , les tricicles, les troteures, les pousettes...
oui *pommedamour2 *tu peux créer ton coin de motricité.


----------

